# Dripbox 2 - Software Upgrade?



## Chukin'Vape (9/10/17)

So it occurred to me that my DB2 might have a software upgrade, so I checked - and found something online

http://kanger-tech.com/firmware/

So it looks like there is an upgrade to the actual update software - but not too the device firmware itself. So there is some customization options there - and thats all fine and dandy, but is there a more recent version than 1.0.0.0??

Cant find any actual information online, perhaps someone know - love this thing, but the batterylife is sucky, there is defo a problem there.


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

That sucks @Chukin'Vape 

Hope you get it sorted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

